# Hello from Alberta



## knarper (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi my names Becca I live in Alberta, Canada, and I'm a new mouse mom but I've already had some pretty crappy luck with pet shop mice (what with the inbreeding and the health issues that result). I'm hoping to find a breeder close by that I could drive to but so far the forum hasn't turned up any albertan breeders. Just shouting out into the dark in case there's new breeders who haven't made a name for themselves yet, if you are one or know a breeder in or close to Alberta, email me at [email protected]. But anyways, hello, this seems like a very helpful forum I can tell I'll be spending a lot of time on here


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Katryna (Jun 28, 2017)

HI Becca

Not sure if youre still on here, I'll contact you via you're email just in case, but wanted to post here as well for anyone else with a similar interested inquiry in Alberta. I'm a small animal coordinator at Infinite Woofs Animal Rescue in Edmonton, Alberta. We have recently taken in around 50 or so fancy mice from different surrenders. We are looking for anyone interested in adopting pet mice. As a rescue, We do not support breeding, however we could sell them in same sex groups, they are lovely little ones, most hand tamed and quite friendly. They are currently $5/mouse. If anyone has any suggestions, having so many in care at the moment, we are absolutely open to ideas or working with other agencies to rehome these wee ones to responsible and caring homes 

Please email us with questions or inquires at [email protected]

Thanks all!


----------

